# Coils for the eleaf squeeze



## Richard434 (7/6/18)

Hi there. 
I wanna order coils for my eleaf squeeze but I'm not sure what to order any suggestions please.


----------



## Ugi (7/6/18)

Pico squeeze squonker with coral rda....build your own coils. Buy a spool of 24g

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marius182 (9/7/18)

Hi all, I need some help with Pico squeeze coil setup. I bought mine recently and the guy in store set it up for me. He used Nano Fused Clapton (2x29/38) 8 Wrap - 3mm ID and set it up as dual coils. My battery drains a bit fast and I feel the flavor is a bit on the low side. What was strange is that he said he prefers a single coil setup for the pico, yet proceeded to set up with dual coils? Anyway, since I'm still very new to this, can someone please advise if I can simply remove the one coil? Or is this a good setup and I just need to redo the wick? Sometimes it pumps great flavor, but most of the time it's rather bland. I've played around with airflow to help with flavor, but it still seems to never quite get there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt (9/7/18)

Marius182 said:


> Hi all, I need some help with Pico squeeze coil setup. I bought mine recently and the guy in store set it up for me. He used Nano Fused Clapton (2x29/38) 8 Wrap - 3mm ID and set it up as dual coils. My battery drains a bit fast and I feel the flavor is a bit on the low side. What was strange is that he said he prefers a single coil setup for the pico, yet proceeded to set up with dual coils? Anyway, since I'm still very new to this, can someone please advise if I can simply remove the one coil? Or is this a good setup and I just need to redo the wick? Sometimes it pumps great flavor, but most of the time it's rather bland. I've played around with airflow to help with flavor, but it still seems to never quite get there.



Having had one of those, i would suggest looking for a better single coil RDA as the coral RDA is known for delivering zero flavour... honestly, that would be your best bet. Also keep in mind that as the battery drains, the power output also goes down, thus resulting in less flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## McGeezy21 (9/7/18)

@Marius182 Your best bet would be a wasp nano RDA. Fits perfectly on the Pico Squeeze and will make building your own coils and wicking much easier, seeing that it's a single coil RDA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar (9/7/18)

Also look at the Nudge 22, great flavour RDA. You need a coil that ramps fast, putting less strain on the simgle battery.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

